# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  A Little Piece of Heaven

## johng

I just heard from Kory South at the Sunset Resort & Villa's in Treasure Beach that he is under going upgrades to his already Cool Runnings Spot. If you don't know Kory or his property you should check him out.


http://www.sunsetresort.com/#!/

----------


## TAH

It's a nice place. Not really my style (prefer smaller, more intimate guest house type setting in TB) but it is a nice hotel in a good location.

----------


## johng

TAH, to each his / her own. I have not had the opportunity to stay at any guest houses in Treasure Beach but at Sunset R&V they have two Villa's, Sunset 1 & 2, which are separate from the hotel side of the property. # 1 has full kitchen, small bathroom with shower (no tub), Bedroom with King and double bed, and a really nice veranda. Quite private and no clothes no problem within the Villa area. As I mentioned Kory is doing upgrades as the place had been somewhat run down as all Jamaican properties can become. He is American, his wife Jamaican and as such have both sides of the of the JA experience covered. Rates are reasonable and never any vendors on the property, within walking distance to many great beach spots and Jakes and Jack Sprat's just down the road. The element of feeling safe in Treasure Beach is much different than other tourist areas in JA. The community prides itself on doing the right things.

----------


## TAH

Yeah, I agree with all of that. When we're in TB we like to have total privacy, and a bit of seclusion, that's why we do the guest house thing. If you go back there, there's a rasta owned guest house called KuDehya that's really nice and pretty inexpensive. It's a really cool setup, and the room upstairs has a great verandah. It's right on the point between Tranquility Bay and Calabash. We've never had anyone else there when we are, it's pretty awesome. Last time we got a scooter for the week we were there and just explored all over. Went to Parrotee (sp?) by the coast road, up to Lovers Leap, and were going to go up through Santa Cruz but we got some rain the last couple days so never made it there. We never feel unsafe there at all, near total freedom. Love it.

----------


## JitterBug

i stayed at sunset in the cottage (the last picture) . . . the best part of that property was the pool and the views.
the owner was not guest-friendly . . . delapitated all the way around . . . would not repeat my stay.

----------


## johng

Jitterburg,

One man's trash is another man's treasure. As I mentioned in my first post they are under going upgrades which means fixing dilapidated conditions.

I met many Canadians staying at Sunset Resort & Villas that are repeat guests like myself (although I am American) who find the owner very guest friendly so seems like for whatever reason it just didn't click. Sounds best you don't repeat your stay if the vibe isn't right. 

I found for the location, pool, views, safety and security and price, Sunset Resort & Villas to be a great spot. 

That's the beauty of life we can all have our own opinions!!

PS, Is the jet plane on the pedestal as you come into Winnipeg still standing???

----------


## JitterBug

yes, still there . . . i love treasure beach . . .  not the black sand though . . . yes, for sure, we all have diff opinions!!

----------


## johng

Jitterbug,

What about the black sand you don't like??? If you know where to find them some really awesome beaches in TB!!

----------


## JitterBug

black sand sticks to my skin more than white . . . personal preferences . . . i tripped through tb for a lot of years . . . sometimes we just move on to new adventures . . .

----------


## johng

No Problem Mon

----------


## limeex2

Check out Pon-Da-Rock. Right next to Fort Charles Beach and all by itself. I love TB and that beach...

----------

